# Day Drinkin'



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

> Just when the insanity gets to astronomical heights it gets blown even higher and we're going to break it down for you. Billions of dollars going to Ukraine while people in the US are dealing with record breaking inflation. "Mass Shootings" are on the rise again but is the media telling you the whole story? Here's a hint, no. Oh, and Pronouns pronouns pronouns. You better know whose is who or you're in BIG trouble. Plus we try out a new segment called "Can you?".











Day Drinkin'


This week the insanity continues! We are now importing baby formula from Europe!?! The Globalist agenda is running at breakneck speed and the destruction of America continues (remember, Build Back Better). The ones pushing this have created the emergency and now want you to give them your Rights...




www.podomatic.com


----------

